
Group Chat: The Best Way to Stress Out Your Team - crbelaus
https://basecamp.com/guides/group-chat-problems
======
PragmaticPulp
Slack channels are the text equivalent of open offices. Great for
collaboration when you need it, but a noisy distraction for the rest of the
day.

In my experience, group chat is bound to fail without some structure and
expectation setting. I prefer to have two tiers of Slack channels for each
team or initiative

First tier is a public slack channel which is only used for important
announcements and for triaging requests from other teams. The team should be
diligent about moving key conversations into private messages. Everyone should
feel empowered to say "Let's take this offline" in the same way that they
should feel free to grab a conference room to discuss something in depth.

Second tier is a small, private Slack channel for only the core team. Treat
this like a small, shared private office for just the core team members. They
should be diligent about not inviting people to the private channel, and
removing anyone who is no longer intimately involved in the project.

